# vinyl numbers coming off



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Just got a call about a shirt, ( I did 46 of them) but I guess this must be the first person that washed it. These are the nylon mesh football jerseys (they were for the parents). There are from onestop and they are the game jerseys. I am hoping this was the only one that isn't right. I used eco plus on some of them and thermoflex extra on some because I ran out of the eco plus. All of them looked great when we gave them to the customers a week ago. I do not know what the problem could be. 
Any ideas?????

I hate to think I have 46 shirts coming back that is $1600 I will be out.

Thanks so much


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

My first question to the customer would be "have you laundered the item? and if so, how?" 

Is it possible the customer had the shirt dry cleaned?


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

That I am not sure but I am guessing she washed it. The person that paid for them all is the one that called and she is telling the other person to come in with the shirt. I will ask her when she gets here but I am really sick to my stomach thinking I could take a $1600 hit.


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

OK...maybe worst case scenario would be that you will have to remove and re-do the vinyl on some of the jerseys. Costly, and time consuming yes, but not the worst thing that could happen. 

I've never used the eco-plus, but I've used the thermoflex xtra on nylon cinch bags and wind shirts.

I'm betting that the customer either dry cleaned, or put that nylon jersey in a hot dryer. 

Your story serves as a reminder to me that I need to remember to include laundering instructions -- and tell people DO NOT DRY CLEAN!

I had a customer pull the vinyl (not thermoflex xtra...a different bran) off a nylon wind shirt because he wanted me to re-do it in another color. I still don't know how he did that.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Chris. I use vinyl extensively for garments and they survive 50 degree centigrade washes and trips through a hot tumble dryer with no problems. I am assuming that switching between vinyl types, you altered the temperature and press times to suit? Not all garment vinyls press at the same temp, or for the same time.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

DREAMGLASS said:


> Hi Chris. I use vinyl extensively for garments and they survive 50 degree centigrade washes and trips through a hot tumble dryer with no problems. I am assuming that switching between vinyl types, you altered the temperature and press times to suit? Not all garment vinyls press at the same temp, or for the same time.


I realize that, and I did allow for that. I am just hoping it was just the one.

Thanks


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

deChez said:


> OK...maybe worst case scenario would be that you will have to remove and re-do the vinyl on some of the jerseys. Costly, and time consuming yes, but not the worst thing that could happen.
> 
> I've never used the eco-plus, but I've used the thermoflex xtra on nylon cinch bags and wind shirts.
> 
> ...


Thanks
I am just hoping for no worst case senerio.
These are 46 potential customers, but I am sure they will not be if the vinyl is coming off


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Thanks
> I am just hoping for no worst case senerio.
> These are 46 potential customers, but I am sure they will not be if the vinyl is coming off


Well, if the worst happens, this is where your customer service skills will shine.

You obviously intend to "make it right", and that speaks volumes to your customers and potential customers.

Hopefully though, it will just be the one shirt, and you'll be able to turn the inconvenience into a positive by exhibiting your committment to customer service.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for positive outlooks. Hopefully it will be just the one

Thanks again for the support, that is why I love it here.


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

Were you able to put the jerseys flat in your press or did they have the extra seams rounding down in the back and shoulders. Your press may not have been able to press the lettering evenly and is allowing it to come up. You may just have to reheat them on the press - either use the teflon pillow or a smaller platen.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

OMG Teresa !!, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure this is a isolated case. I think if you back up your work(I know you do),this really won't be as bad as you think. I had a issue once and made all the garments right and that made them feel like I was a good person to deal with. The cost of making it right was not good for me, but in the end it all worked out. I hope al;l turns out. If you need slave labor to re-due them let me know. I can and will come and help you guys out. ...JB


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

COEDS said:


> OMG Teresa !!, I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure this is a isolated case. I think if you back up your work(I know you do),this really won't be as bad as you think. I had a issue once and made all the garments right and that made them feel like I was a good person to deal with. The cost of making it right was not good for me, but in the end it all worked out. I hope al;l turns out. If you need slave labor to re-due them let me know. I can and will come and help you guys out. ...JB


Thanks Jerry
Well she called again and she said at least 3 people she talked to after she had them wash them. She will know how bad it is tomorrow at the game at 2:00. It's bad enough but I also have two cabin customers claiming they didn't book a stay, one was for $1696.00 they stayed a week (repeat customer) broke my frig and left the cabin a huge mess so I didn't deduct for the child which I never said I would and they signed the contract for the full amount, now they are claiming they don't recognize the charge after staying a month ago and emailing to say how they enjoyed the stay, until I told them about the huge mess and frig.
Then the other person is for $2800 and I cannot find for the life of me their confirmation but I know it is somewhere but now she is saying she did not book 3 nights for 16 people even though I emailed her the request she sent online. oh yea did I mention I am becoming a people hater
Not really it just sucks
Sorry so long I just needed to vent


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

martinwoods said:


> Thanks Jerry
> Well she called again and she said at least 3 people she talked to after she had them wash them. She will know how bad it is tomorrow at the game at 2:00. It's bad enough but I also have two cabin customers claiming they didn't book a stay, one was for $1696.00 they stayed a week (repeat customer) broke my frig and left the cabin a huge mess so I didn't deduct for the child which I never said I would and they signed the contract for the full amount, now they are claiming they don't recognize the charge after staying a month ago and emailing to say how they enjoyed the stay, until I told them about the huge mess and frig.
> Then the other person is for $2800 and I cannot find for the life of me their confirmation but I know it is somewhere but now she is saying she did not book 3 nights for 16 people even though I emailed her the request she sent online. oh yea did I mention I am becoming a people hater
> Not really it just sucks
> Sorry so long I just needed to vent


Geeze...that sucks! It seems like there are more and more people out there who think operating from a level of honesty and integrity is a weakness...they think cheating or getting over on someone makes them smart. Stories like this remind me why I'm not in the restaurant business anymore.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

AMEN
I just want to find an island somewhere and hide from the world.
I am just glad I have all of you here on the forums to keep me going forward.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I know things will get better,I'm sure of that and if not hunt them all down and KILL them.In all seriousness the jersey deal will work out. I stress make this a positive by showing them you back your work and maybe offer a discount for future orders. I know this is not a normal practice, but your rep will benefit from this if you allow it too. ... JB


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Unpleasant and annoying customers are a worldwide problem Chris. We have them too here in Europe. 

A friend used to rent out holiday caravans and he'd regularly find cigarette burns in carpets, curtains and bedding. Most people hiring holiday accommodation over here want full payment at least four weeks before the holiday and usually have a returnable deposit against damages of around $100.

With regards to your vinyl coming off, I'd just explain to your customers that there is a defect with the vinyl and you'll redo them free of charge with a different vinyl. You'll find it is unlikely that both types of vinyl will be peeling.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris, I am sorry you are having all this going on, If I Lived Closer, I would come and help with Jerry,.
All I can do is give a Internet Hug,, here it comes,,.


----------



## PRINTABLES208 (May 6, 2008)

I had the same problem. I have to redo 40 football shirts.


----------



## allerta (Oct 25, 2008)

How do you trust the jerseys that you are re doing to not have the vinyl come off?


----------

